# 1966 John Deer 2020



## Eddyboy (3 mo ago)

Does anyone have any ideas about fuel in the crankcase. I have already replaced the fuel pump and its still happening. Thanks


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Gas or Diesel? Lift pump diaphram is the most likely. Could be front seal in injection pump if diesel. B


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to my TF
If your tractor has diesel engine did you replace transfer pump or inj pump?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If it’s gas.. float stuck..
If it’s a diesel.. the front seals (2) on the drive shaft and or the brass pilot tube is grooved..


----------



## Eddyboy (3 mo ago)

Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to my TF
> If your tractor has diesel engine did you replace transfer pump or inj pump?


Yes, I replaced the injection pump. It seemed to start then and increased over time.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I agree with TPGSC sounds as if fuel inj pump shaft seals are leaking.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U rolled the first seal as it went into the pump..
They usually get deformed as a result so u should get another one..or 2..
Just search Stanadyne drive shaft seals. Probably get’m on eBay or Amazon..


----------

